# different size releases??



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

I have back tension release (scott black hole mini) and a new thumb release (carter simple 1) that I've been switching back and forth between. The thumb release has a much shorter head so my anchor is completely different from one release to the other. Im shooting good with both.. the only problem I see so far is my left/right is off from one release to the other because of the different anchor points. My question is, should i try to find releases that have close to the same head length? If so, id rather have a shorter back tension than a longer thumb release if i can find one. Any ideas? Also, is the tru ball baby ht's head shorter than the ht mediums? thanks


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

everyones scared to answers this....its very important the hinge what ever it is .that you shoot it VERY close to your perfect dl.......theres a place ...keystonecountrystore.com you can rent them to find one you like......


----------



## Trenthuntingpig (Jan 11, 2012)

Don't switch, archery is about consistancey so of you change your release you are not consistant so pick the one you like and dont change. I hope this helps.


----------



## carlielos (May 12, 2007)

I shoot my scores with a Carter thumb trigger, using back tension, but I practice with a TruBall BT Gold hinge, Yes the 2 have same positioning of anchor and hit same spot.
I believe I shoot more comfortable with the Carter and practicing with the Hinge keeps my back tension up to par!
To each their own, use what works for you!


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

I spoke of this in another post but I will give a bit of detail in this response. There are two major measurments in archery, the front half and the rear half. The front half is the actual draw length, more accurately defined as the true draw length. This is the distance from the deepest point of the bow grip to the point at full draw that places the nocking point directly below the pupil of the eye. The rear half is the from the knocking point to the draw arm elbow which places the rhomboid muscle of the back in the most efficient position to flex and fire the release. Change either half, front or rear and you will have issues. If you are shooting two different releases with two different head lengths you must compensate in some way. The easiest and most effective way is to change d-loop length. However, that would not be very practicle to be changing back and forth if you want two use both. So yes you need to have releases with the same length head to grip length.


----------

